# Nominate your 3 favorite skyscrapers that have never been built for the Unbuilt Cup



## hoschke118

1. Constellation - Doha









2. Tour Signal - La Defense, Paris

























3. Big Red - Barangaroo, Sydney

















Honorable mention to this OMA design for 23 East 22nd St


----------



## Radiokott

1)Eaton's College park
2)Russia tower
3)Kingdom tower


----------



## Phoenyxar

1. Russia Tower, Moscow
2. Crystal Island, Moscow
3. V-Towers, Brussels


----------



## alphaxion

Criterion Place, Leeds


----------



## JJOko4a

It`s interesting was there TV towers cup? I`d like it


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kingdom Tower is a serious proposal as of today. i would not consider it unbuilt, especially not since there are news on foundation work to begin soon. :cheers:


----------



## cz

As a reference to the pioneers:

Mies van der Rohe - glass skyscaper - 1922










Iakov Chernikhov, industrial complex, 1933










El Lissitzky, cloud iron, 1925


----------



## archilover

these are my favourite unbuild skyscrapers

penang global city center

Asymptote_PGCC_1s by archilovers, on Flickr

sunrise tower kuala lumpur

sunrisetower-2 by archilovers, on Flickr

four seasons place kuala lumpur

4-seasons13x17 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

isn't the 4 seasons u/c . Just visited its thread


----------



## KillerZavatar

Donodöner said:


> isn't the 4 seasons u/c . Just visited its thread


yeah but with another design i guess


----------



## archilover

yerp,they use different proposal..this design will remain unbuilt


----------



## Maastricht

They all look really awesome, too bad they haven't been built, especially the more futuristic ones


----------



## Sulej

1. Angel Wings, in Wroclaw (Poland)
2. Credit Suisse First Boston Building (London, now Canary Wharf)
3. Crystal island, Moscow


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Russia Tower must win this.


----------



## steckjah

Chicago Spire is the best!!!
Crystal Islan, Moscù
Reino Tower


----------



## floigel

*New tower in Rotterdam*

Hello all,

Here is my contribution:










In 2001 a new plan was presented to create a new tower in Rotterdam. It would have become the biggest tower of Europe and it would attract 5 milj. people every year...
Unfortunately it was rejected because there wouldn't be enough capacity to handle 5 milion extra people.


----------



## Wunderknabe

1. Metlife North Tower, New York (actualy started, but never finished)

















2. Miglin Beitler Skyneedle, Chicago

3. Volkshalle, Berlin, 320 m










Albert Speer: Gigantomania. von ЯAFIK ♋ BERLIN auf Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Was Volkshalle a Nazi proposal?


----------



## psychedelic

Most of those towers look hideous so I'm glad they never got built. My vote goes to Volkshalle, that would have been a truly iconic dome and an architectural wonder.


----------



## singoone

isaidso said:


> Was Volkshalle a Nazi proposal?


Yes it was. 

My nominees are:

Russia tower, Moscow
Palace of Soviets, Moscow
Chicago Spire, Chicago


----------



## KillerZavatar

isaidso said:


> Was Volkshalle a Nazi proposal?


yes it was the centerpiece of Speer's worldcapital germania (Welthauptstadt Germania). Hitler never liked berlin and wanted to replace the city with his one idea of the perfect visionary city. But when WW2 started the funding made it impossible to realize the plans. 

further reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welthauptstadt_Germania


----------



## ChiSkyline

*Miglin Beitler Skyneedle!!!*









*Russian Tower*









*The Illinois*


----------



## belfastuniguy

*Russia Tower - Moscow*










*Millennium Tower - Tokyo*










Lighthouse - Dubai


----------



## Alexenergy

1. Russia Tower, Moscow










2. Chicago Spire, Chicago










3. Dynamic Tower, Moscow


----------



## 1Filipe1

ChiSkyline said:


> *Miglin Beitler Skyneedle!!!*


wow!


----------



## Major Deegan

1. The Illinois a.k.a The Mile High Tower - Chicago, USA
2. Millennium Tower - Tokyo, Japan
3. Russia Tower - Moscow, Russia


----------



## Judazzz

1. Chrysler Building
2. Bank of China Tower
3. Petronas Towers


----------



## ChiSkyline

1Filipe1 said:


> wow!


I know! Would of made a great addition to the chicago skyline!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Judazzz said:


> 1. Chrysler Building
> 2. Bank of China Tower
> 3. Petronas Towers


Favourite *unbuilt* buildings...


----------



## Bezben

Wow the Miglin Beitler Skyneedle is just.. beautiful. Why was this not built?!! I'd have to say that's my top nomination.

2. Palace of the Soviets (I'm not really for communism or Soviet Union, but you can't deny the building is pretty impressive)

3. Crystal Island


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I would have liked Palace of the Soviets if it didn't have that giant Lenin statue on top.


----------



## DZH22

Maksimuk said:


> Nashville's Signature Tower





1Filipe1 said:


> why is it in the boston skyline lol, and yea i was going to have this one in my top 3 but jakarta tower or watever has the same design


This was photoshopped into the Boston skyline during the phase where Boston had proposed a 1000' tower at Winthrop Square. A few different other supertalls were superimposed in there just to see how they would look. I am nominating Signature Tower as one of my 3. (although secretly I was jealous and did not think it belonged in Nashville, especially since it was taller than my city's tallest...)

2. Boylston Square in Boston. Would have been the 3rd tallest and extended the skyline past the Prudential Center. Bitter loss. (quoted from archboston) http://www.archboston.com/community/showthread.php?p=55480#post55480 



Boston02124 said:


>



3. Trying to think of something less obvious here... Ok got it. SOM's proposal for the Transbay Tower in San Francisco. Would have been gorgeous. 
http://inhabitat.com/tallest-new-sk...ancisco-green-transbay-terminal-skyscraper-8/


----------



## rafark

1. R432, Mexico city
2. Volkshalle, Berlin


----------



## Grollo

Dubai Towers, Melbourne by Zaha Hadid


----------



## azzi282

The Zaha Hadid tower, Surfers paradise:










Burj al taqa, dubai (Not sure if its cancelled though). The energy saving tower (or something like that):










Chicago spire:


----------



## gunslinger

1. Russia Tower, Moscow
2. R432, Mexico City
3. The Illinois, Chicago

If The Illinois is rejected as 'vision', than take its place with Doha's Constellation


----------



## gho

Evo 101, Gold Coast









penang global city centre

grollo tower


----------



## monotono

R432, Mexico d.f.


Chicago spire, Chicago


Torre Santander Reforma, mexico city


----------



## whitefox011

1.india tower 








2.signature tower , lanco hills 








3.diamond tower,GIFT


----------



## stardust

1.- The Constellation, Doha.










2.- Hard Rock Hotel, Dubai










3.- Reforma 292 (Cine Latino Tower), México City.










:runaway:


----------



## Merdano

Dubai Towers Istanbul, 300m high (cancelled):


----------



## Willrocks10

Minerva Building, London










Columbus Tower, London










Regal Tower, Birmingham


----------



## Goldmund

1- Chicago Spire, Chicago










2- Reforma 432 México city:










3-The Minerva Building, London.


----------



## Chimer

1) Chicago Spire - Chicago
2) Ice Tower - Panama








3) Reforma 432 - Mexico


----------



## saygy69

1- Miglin Beitler Skyneedle
2- The Illinois
3- Chicago spire


----------



## guy4versa

just my opinion,u should open discussion thread everytime we have cup,


----------



## udan

Trump Towers Charlotte









Museum Plaza - Louisville









Crown Las Vegas


----------



## Kanto

Here go my top 3:

1, Twin Towers 2 in NEw York City - roof 450m/1475ft (both) - pinnacle 566m/1858ft (North tower only) - 111 floors










2, Chicago World Trade Center in Chicago - roof 701m/2300ft - 184 floors (the tallest boxy building in the middle of the pic)










3, New York Stock Exchange Tower in New York City - roof 546m/1792ft - pinnacle 701m/2300ft - 140 floors


----------



## lamc60

1. Millenium Tower, Tokyo
2. Chicago Spire, Chicago
3. 80 Front Street (Calatrava) New York


----------



## erbse

Dominguez said:


> 1. Angel Wings, in Wroclaw (Poland)
> 
> 2. Odra Tower, in Wroclaw (Poland)


Stop pushing it so hard already, guys. :|

Poland can not into competition.


----------



## bigtom

NYC, WTC Twin towers II


----------



## Kaufmann

1. Dortmund 3do (130m)










2. Phönix Tower (150m)










3.Dortmund Burgtor (90m)


----------



## erbse

3do was quite appealing, but the rest... Come on.


----------



## Himmelwärts

1. *Tower365, Francoforte sul Meno*
(on the left side )










2. *Chicago Spire, Chicago*

3. *Sunrise Tower, Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## elculo

Hermitage Towers, Paris:









Dubai Towers, Istanbul









Palace of Soviets, Moscow


----------



## Kanto

^^ Aren't Hermitage Towers still proposed?


----------



## Himmelwärts

elculo said:


> Hermitage Towers, Paris:


whats the name of the twisted tower on the left side?
:?


----------



## elculo

Kanto said:


> ^^ Aren't Hermitage Towers still proposed?


Well, there are many towers in this thread which have not officially been cancelled. Still, it is unlikely to see them being built within the next years...


About the twisted building: no idea, found the pic in some thread here in SSC.


----------



## patrykus

As far as we know from French forumers Hermitage is still 100% real project. They just have to go through all the legal staff before they can start building it.


----------



## Himmelwärts

what about tour phare?
wikipedia says its already U/C, but i cant find any thread in ssc...


----------



## Alexenergy

Vito Corleone said:


> *1. London Millennium Tower by Foster + Partners*
> 2. One Dubai by AS + GG
> 3. Television City Tower, New York by Murphy/Jahn












No, this one looks very similar to this one(the same architect) hno:


----------



## Maksimuk

KillerZavatar said:


> the design got resurrected for the Signature Tower in Jakarta and it is even taller and probably even more iconic :cheers: so that makes me quite happy it didn't got built the first time around, because then we would probably have not this design for the jakarta one.


Thanks Wally for the info!


----------



## Maksimuk

1Filipe1 said:


> why is it in the boston skyline lol, and yea i was going to have this one in my top 3 but jakarta tower or watever has the same design


lol Filipe1--oops


----------



## nikoooo

*BAF Buenos Aires
*


----------



## gabrielbabb

WWonka said:


> Hi gabrielbabb, destroyed by men or bombs? hno:


Just, never finished, because of the mexican Revolution, there were no enough funds I think


----------



## WWonka

^^

Thanks for you're answer. It's a pain...


----------



## taxa

Crystal Island-Moscow
Constellation-Doha
Dancing Towers-Dubai


----------



## elusive

edit


----------



## CxIxMaN

delete - the buildings I posted are going to be built


----------



## Jan

Thanks all for nominating, these are the top-16

1. Russia Tower
2. Chicago Spire
3. Dubai Towers Dubai
4. Palace of the Soviets
5. Reforma 432
6. Crystal island	
7. Penang Global City Center
8. Miglin Beitler Skyneedle
9. Illinois, Chicago
10. Grollo Tower
11. Volkshalle
12. Constellation
13. Lighthouse Tower
14. Dubai Towers Istanbul
15. Minerva Building
16. Millennium Tower

These will go one on one starting Wednesday. And yes, this means you can stop nominating.


----------



## patrykus

What about the illinois? I thought visions are out of this contest?


----------



## erbse

> 16. Millennium Tower


Which one? Frankfurt?


----------



## Jan

^ Tokyo. The 2 Dubai towers are the one in Dubai and Istanbul by the way.


----------



## patrykus

I won't get any response? wow...


----------



## Jan

The Illinois is fine I guess, if people don't like it because they think it's a vision, they can vote for the other one.


----------



## patrykus

Well but people will vote for it (including me) and it will win because it's from the different league. And it is from different league because it's a vision. It's 1600m tower proposed in 1958. It had no real investor/developer and no particular location address where it could eventually be build. It is listed as vision (not unbuilt) by most serious sites (ctbuh, emporis, etc) and only two or three vague drawings were ever published about it. 

It's just a stupid contest, right? So it's not a biggie if you include it but it just a bit pointless to place it against real projects that really don't stand a chance against it. How is that fun if you know who will win from the start?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Visions are unbuilt too so I don't see any problem here. I think it is good that such buildings are included in the contest too :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Jan said:


> In order to find out what skyscraper that has never been built is our favorite one, please all nominate your favorite unbuilt skyscrapers. The most nominated skyscrapers will be lined up in the Unbuilt Cup tournament.
> 
> rules: you can nominate up to 3 skyscrapers for this cup. *Nominees must have been actual projects at some point, *so please don't nominate functional buildings. Feel free to add images to inspire others, but please do not use this thread for discussion.
> 
> Thanks to jome_omt for suggesting this.
> 
> Happy nominating!



But not every unbuilt is a vision. If we could vote for visions there could be more even better visions getting in like xseed4000 or tokyo skycity. Now we have one extreme vision against normal projects so such so such contest is a bit pointless to me.


----------



## Los Earth

Jan said:


> Thanks all for nominating, these are the top-16
> 
> 1. Russia Tower
> 2. Chicago Spire
> 3. Dubai Towers Dubai
> 4. Palace of the Soviets
> 5. Reforma 432
> 6. Crystal island
> 7. Penang Global City Center
> 8. Miglin Beitler Skyneedle
> 9. Illinois, Chicago
> 10. Grollo Tower
> 11. Volkshalle
> 12. Constellation
> 13. Lighthouse Tower
> 14. Dubai Towers Istanbul
> 15. Minerva Building
> 16. Millennium Tower
> 
> These will go one on one starting Wednesday. And yes, this means you can stop nominating.


But can I submit Rotating tower?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Nope, the time for nominating is over. The contest will start tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> ^^ Visions are unbuilt too so I don't see any problem here. I think it is good that such buildings are included in the contest too :cheers:


well then we should have had a vision & unbuild contest instead. hno:


----------



## Kanto

Is it just me or is this contect by far the most thrilling contest of all times? I mean, in nearly all of the one on ones the differences of votes are minimal, often being 50 to 50 or nearly 50 to 50 opcorn:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hope it's fun, the XL site doesn't work for me anymore.


----------



## Azrain98

Dazon said:


> 3. Grand Sahid Plaza Twin Towers, Jakarta.


^^ it already built hno:


----------



## Knitemplar

Saruman's Tower 1


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ that's fiction, not never build


----------



## patrykus

oh it has been never build, or has it? Like illinois


----------



## heightincreasing

you dont get buildings like that in england


----------



## SwagMasterParakeet91

My favorite 3 unbuilt skyscrapers

Nina tower 1994

Kowloon Station phase building

Grollo Tower


----------



## stop that

Edit: never mind, old thread bumped&#55357;&#56864;


----------

